# Free Full Solution Guide on Amazon



## JonB (Dec 5, 2016)

Hey everyone, I'm offering my ebook on amazon completely free for 5 days starting December 4th to help promote it. It's a full solution guide with images detailing every algorithm. Here's the link if you're interested:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B013SX6XMY

If you have the time, a review would be greatly appreciated!
-Jon


----------



## scorpio2323 (Dec 10, 2016)

Dang, I missed the free period. I like how you respond to your reviewers though, and improved upon your original instruction. Keep up the good work!


----------



## JonB (Dec 12, 2016)

yeah, amazon only allows free promotions for 5 days unfortunately. I like to treat my eBooks as a a video game, with updates every few months when i can find a way to improve it. The feedback is especially useful. Plus i have an awesome family who lets me know when there's something confusing to them so I can revise it and try to make it as straight forward as possible. My goal is to have a guide that's simple to follow with as few algorithms as possible, while still using a solution that allows for speed cubing if the reader later wants to google more algorithms for the bottom layer to get faster. With practice the eBook solution can still be done in under a minute though. I can certainly email or send you a free copy if you'd like since you missed the promotion


----------

